# Surgery Tomorrow



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
I wll be signing off for a few days because my surgery is tomorrow and I will need a couple days of rest.








If I don't get back on before Thanksgiving you all have a blessed one and a very safe one. I will definetly 
be on Friday night for the Outback Online Rally.
Thanks Again for your thoughts and Prayers

Happy Thankgiving !!!!!!!

Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck, Willie








You will be in our thoughts. And a happy Thanksgiving to you, as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Willie,

Our prayers will be with you for a successful end to all the pain.

Best wishes for a Happy Thanksgiving too. You will have an extra reason for giving thanks.

Rita


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Best of luck to you and your family Willie. We'll all be pulling for you!
Hope you make it home (and feeling better) for Thanksgiving!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi willie









Our thoughts and prayers will be with you tomorrow and over the next few days as you heal.

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving and we'll see you Friday evening at the rally!

Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Willie!
So glad you're surgery's finally here. You have really suffered, I'm sure. Rest assured, though, you'll wake up a new man, post-op. Pain-free, except a little discomfort at the sight. It's amazing what a ruptured disc can do to you!
HUGS and take care!!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Take care Willie....we'll be here to greet you on Friday for the Online Rally.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Take care, hope all is well & you're back real soon! Happy Thanksgiving to you & yours!



willie226 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I wll be signing off for a few days because my surgery is tomorrow and I will need a couple days of rest.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Willie

Good luck and all the very best.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

For you Willie & your Surgeon









Tami


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Good luck to you, we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll be thinking of you

John


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Me, too, and praying for the best possible outcome!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Good luck and tell them to keep the pain relief coming


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good Luck Willie 
We will be praying that everything goes well and you have a speedy recovery

Don


----------

